
Ask HN: Why are there so many people with the title 'VP' in financial firms? - chirau
Is it the same as how &#x27;engineer&#x27; or &#x27;data scientist&#x27; is thrown around in tech nowadays?
======
howard941
In the US a VP is a corporate officer. Third parties may rely on corporate
officers having authority to contractually bind the corporation.

~~~
icedchai
A VP _may_ be a corporate officer, but probably isn't. You really think a bank
has 1,000+ corporate officers? Even low level employees can bind a corporation
is they are authorized.

VP means they are a middle manager, nothing more. It also might impress
clients.

~~~
howard941
> A VP may be a corporate officer, but probably isn't.

I'm going to need a cite for this, it's not the majority rule. If it's limited
to banks then it's not clear why I've served numerous VPs at bank branches and
it would be a cinch to knock them out under FRCP 4 if they weren't officers
yet it doesn't happen.

~~~
icedchai
From
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vice_president](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vice_president)

"Not all vice presidents in a company in the modern business environment are
named as an official corporate officer."

Unfortunately there is no citation there, either...

------
pemcap
to look good for clients

